# كيف أحيا طاهرا ؟؟



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*كيف أحيا طاهرا ؟؟*

هذا السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بشدة... كيف يمكن للشاب المسيحي أن يحفظ عفته وطهارة جسده ونقاوة فكرة وقلبه، والجو العام المحيط به ملوث بكل ما هو مثير للنجاسة ومشجع للسقوط؟

الإجابة هي:

بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئًا...

أسألوا تعطوا. أطلبوا تجدوا. أقرعوا يفتح لكم...

أرسل لكم الروح القدس المعزي... وهذا 

يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم...

فبادئ ذي بدء إن حياة المؤمن معجزة، وبدون المعجزة لا يمكن تفسير الحياة المسيحية الطاهرة الحقة... الله وحده هو القادر أن يصنع المعجزة، ولكن للذين
يطلبونه من كل قلوبهم. 

والروح القدس وحده هو الذي يمنح القوة، ويعطي الإلهام، ويهّون المعاناة، ويسند في الضيق، ويحمي وقت التجربة، ويقيم ويعزي ساعة السقوط.

 من هذا المنطلق تبدو أهمية الحياة الروحية... إن يوحنا الدرجي يقول "العفة هي مقابلة عشق بعشق" أعني مواجهة العشق الجسدي بالحب الإلهي، فأولئك الذين يشبعون، ويتعزون بعمل النعمة هم وحدهم الذين يجدون للعزلة والفراغ حلًا وللشهوة سموًا وعلوًا.


الأنبا بيمن


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*ونحن في الغربة الانحراف والعيشة الغير طاهرة مازلنا محتفظين بعقائدنا وباخلاقنا وبتربيتنا السليمة التي ان كانت مبنية على صخرة الرب يسوع ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ولا احد يمنعنا من التاقلم في هكذا مجتمعات لكن حبنا للرب يسوع ورغبتنا في عدم احزان قلبه القدوس وعدم تكليل راسه بالشوك ثانية وعدم سوقه الى الصليب ثانية يمنعنا من ذلك فشبابنا وشاباتنا ثابتين في الايمان بالرب يسوع المسيح حتى نحن محتشمين في ملابسنا ومظهرنا الخارجي تلك هي تربيتنا ومازلنا نعيشها*


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

الرب يحفظ اولاده من كل شر وشبه شر
 وينجيهم من كل شىء ما قد يلوث طهرهم ونقاءهم .آمين


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*مفيش حاجه هتحميها غير ربنا 
وان نحيا كسفراء عن المسيح 
وده مش هيجى غير من البيت 
موضوع مميز حبيبتى *


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

بالفعل ماريا على الاسرة مسئولية كبيرة فى بناء جيل طاهر نقى 
يجب ان تكون بيوتنا كنائس صغيرة تمجد اسم  الرب ويملأها  الطهر والنقاء


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 سبتمبر 2014)

> بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئًا


انا بحب الايه دي جداٌ لانه جواها معاني كتير جداٌ
ولان بدون ربنا فعلا مش هنقدر نعمل حاجه وهنكون ولا حاجه
بجانب ... المسؤليين عني في البيت زي ما ماريا قالت

موضوع قييم اوي ومهم جداٌ يانيفو كعاده مواضيعك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله نوفتي .
​


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ميرسى يا حبيبتى  الرب يبارك حياتك ويجعلك دائما اناء طاهر  مقدس لتسكن فيكى روحه القدوس امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*مووضوع جميل جدااااا 
 ربنا يباركك يا نيفوووو *

​


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مووضوع جميل جدااااا
> ربنا يباركك يا نيفوووو *
> 
> ​



ميرسى يا رورو الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك امين


----------



## انت مهم (25 يناير 2015)

ليتنا نحياه حياة الطهاره والقداسه..
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> ليتنا نحياه حياة الطهاره والقداسه..
> ربنا يباركك



اميين اهلا وسهلا بيكى سموحة منورانا الرب يباركك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

ربنا يباركك نيفيان . الموضوع رائع ومهم جدا .
الاسرة لها دور كبير في التربية و كذلك الكنيسة لابد ان تقوم بتربية النشأ تربية روحية بعيدة عن الشهوات . وان تقوم بشغل فراغ الشباب حيث الفراغ هو السبب الرئيسي لذلك


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ربنا يباركك نيفيان . الموضوع رائع ومهم جدا .
> الاسرة لها دور كبير في التربية و كذلك الكنيسة لابد ان تقوم بتربية النشأ تربية روحية بعيدة عن الشهوات . وان تقوم بشغل فراغ الشباب حيث الفراغ هو السبب الرئيسي لذلك



شكرا جوزيف لمشاركة الجميلة والمفيدة الرب يبارك حياتك و يزيدك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2015)

"الطهارة تُقَرِّبُ الى الله" (سفر الحكمة 6: 20)

آمين يارب إجعل الطُهر فينا بروحك القدوس واغسل فى النقاوة يدي..

شكراً "soul" ..

ربنا يباركك ـ
​


----------



## soul & life (26 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> "الطهارة تُقَرِّبُ الى الله" (سفر الحكمة 6: 20)
> 
> آمين يارب إجعل الطُهر فينا بروحك القدوس واغسل فى النقاوة يدي..
> 
> ...



اميين يارب شكرا خريستو لمشاركتك الغالية نورت


----------

